
Losing Aaron: Bob Swartz on MIT's Role in His Son's Death  - yiedyie
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/article/2014/01/02/bob-swartz-losing-aaron/print/
======
tzs
Posted and discussed extensively 4 weeks ago [1]. Looks like this was not
caught as a duplicate because the present submitter submitted the "print"
link.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7003627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7003627)

